# Studio Case II



## psyfish (22. Juni 2007)

Hy!
hm mein freund wolte mir  cubase geben doch es geht leider nicht wiel er die cd`s nicht findet! Dan hab ich mir gedacht ich kauf mir das Studio Case II von steinberg was haltet ihr dafon ! so für einen neuanfänger!


----------



## The_Maegges (25. Juni 2007)

Gerade dann, wenn du bei "Null" anfängst, ist das Studio Case nicht schlecht, da dort einige brauchbare VST Instrumente beiliegen (wenn auch teilweise in reduzierter Fassung) und du so recht unkompliziert loslegen kannst, zudem ist es auch von den Anschaffungskosten her recht attraktiv.

Beachte aber, dass die Cubase Version, die dem SC II beiliegt eine SE Version ist, das heisst, dass du von der Spurenanzahl eingeschränkt bist und auch die Effekte, die du einer Spur zuweisen kannst, sind ebenfalls eingeschränkt.

Um aber erstmal in die "grosse Welt der Musik" reinzuschnuppern und dabei mit professioneller Software zu arbeiten könnte das Case genau das Richtige für dich sein.
Übrigens findest du auch viele kostenlose VST Instrumente oder VST Effekte im Netz, womit du deine Klangvielfalt ohne grosse Kosten nochmals erweitern kannst.

Ich persönlich würde dir allerdings empfehlen, dir noch ein zusätzliches Masterkeyboard zuzulegen, weil IMHO das Arbeiten und besonders die Melodiefindung deutlich mehr Spass macht, als alles mit der Maus einzuklicken.

Ach ja, ich würde dich an dieser Stelle drum bitten, in Zukunft etwas auf deine Rechtschreibung zu achten, teilweise liest sich deine Frage doch etwas holprig 

Ansonsten noch viel Erfolg!


----------

